# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  CF 9.0.1 MachII 1.8 net.sf.ehcache.CacheException (Terracotta)

## jpadev

Bonjour,

Voici ma config :
Coldfusion 9.0.1
MachII 1.8
hibernate activ avec ehcache comme cache secondaire.
serveur terracotta

Depuis que j'ai install terracotta, une erreur revient lorsque je cherche  rcuprer une entit contenant beaucoup de liens (one-to-many, many-to-one, many-to-many, etc...)

L'exception jete est :



> net.sf.ehcache.CacheException: net.sf.ehcache.CacheException:
> org.hibernate.ObjectNotFoundException: No row with the given
> identifier exists: [comImageCollection#38]


L'identifiant 38 n'existe vraiment pas en base de donne alors que c'est sur une autre entit sur lequel je fais mon entityload... qui ne contient pas de liens directs avec comImageCollection.

J'ai 173 entits mais le problme ne survient que sur certaine entits (voire une seule).

Si quelqu'un a une ide ou a dj t confront au mme problme, n'hsitez pas  rpondre.

Cordialement.

Julien

----------


## jpadev

Problme rsolu.

L'entit tait lie  un mauvais cfc mais qui tait prsente dans la liste des entits.

Donc coldfusion/hibernate ne jetait pas d'exception au dmarrage de l'applicatif.



```

```

L'attribut cfc tait "comImageCollection" et devait tre "PrestationMenuFolder"

Bonne journe

----------

